# Mk4 GTi VR6 Brake Fluid Capacity?



## RPTOFNDR (Jan 15, 2003)

How much does the system contain? 
Vehicle in question is an 03 GTi VR6 with ABS/EDL.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 GTi VR6 Brake Fluid Capacity? (RPTOFNDR)*

1 liter.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 GTi VR6 Brake Fluid Capacity? (4ceFed4)*

More like 0.6 litre.
I flushed the whole system with a 1 litre bottle and had almost half the bottle left over. But its safe to say that you'll need the 1 litre bottle rather than the 500mL bottle.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 GTi VR6 Brake Fluid Capacity? (phatvw)*

The factory service manual says the brake fluid capacity is 1L. My car seemed to bleed clean with less than thatt hough, too.


----------

